# Paphiopedilum braemii



## fibre (Nov 29, 2012)

This is the very first one of a flask I bought from Sam three years ago. It is_ Paphiopedilum braemii_ ('Green Lovely' x 'OI'). The NS of the flower is about 8 cm (3.2'').


----------



## nathalie (Nov 29, 2012)

I love !! wonderful , I want one !


----------



## eggshells (Nov 29, 2012)

Cool, supposed to be a miniature compared to tonsum?


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 29, 2012)

pretty.
quite tonsum ish.


----------



## The Mutant (Nov 29, 2012)

It's adorable! :smitten:
Wish I could afford to buy one...


----------



## wjs2nd (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## Susie11 (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow, that's a very cool color, and shape too!!!! 

Maybe mine will bloom some day too !? Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GuRu (Nov 29, 2012)

eggshells said:


> Cool, supposed to be a miniature compared to tonsum?


Yes it is. Both are not the colourful ones but nice, and so is this one !


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 29, 2012)

Very nice! I think Braemi is only a paler form of tonsum. Congrats!


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2012)

dodidoki said:


> Very nice! I think Braemi is only a paler form of tonsum. Congrats!



Most of the pics I've seen are both paler/greener as well as smaller.

My tonusum is about 16cm across.

The color on this braemi is much darker than most.

Pretty cool.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Nov 29, 2012)

This is nice!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Nov 29, 2012)

Its quite charming.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 29, 2012)

I love it -- I want one, also!


----------



## fibre (Nov 30, 2012)

*hairy things*

I have never seen such nice hairs at the border of a pouch.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 30, 2012)

Beautiful Fibre!, Do you think you could take a plant shot with some sort of a scale? A ruler or a canned soda or beer.


----------



## fibre (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm sorry, but these kind of photographs are not my cup of tee. 
The NS of the flower is about 8 cm (3.2''). The LS is about 22cm (8,6'').


----------



## Rick (Nov 30, 2012)

Those are awesome pics.

I love those hairs too.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 30, 2012)

Lovely flower. Great photos.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 30, 2012)

Wow, this fellow grabbed the best of both parents apparently! Nice one


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 30, 2012)

Rick said:


> Those are awesome pics.
> 
> I love those hairs too.



Makes me want one even more!


----------



## fibre (Dec 5, 2012)

Wendy said:


> Lovely flower. Great photos.



Thanks a lot!


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi

And my good friend Guido Braem, after who it is named, has birthday today 

Lars


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2012)

Lars Pedersen said:


> Hi
> 
> And my good friend Guido Braem, after who it is named, has birthday today
> 
> Lars


Wish him a happy birthday for me, Lars.


----------

